

Ask HN: What's next : RoR, Symfony2, Responsive or ... Arduino? - pauletienney

I wonder what would be the best to learn for my website creation skill set :
- Ruby on rails
- Symfony 2
- Responsive design
- Drupal
- Arduino &#38; electronics<p>Any advice ?
======
redspark
Are you starting with no programming experience? If not, what programming
languages or frameworks do you know? What is your ultimate goal for
programming? Are you building a product, a consultancy, or a hobby?

